

TechCrunch readers thrash reporter after misleading journalism on LG phone - 2pointsomone
http://techcrunch.com/2013/08/05/lg-is-looking-to-buy-some-coverage-for-its-new-phone/

======
gjulianm
I don't see what the title claims.

First of all, too many readers say that "this is what they always do: buy
reviews on blogs". Apart from the fact that they don't provide any kind of
proof, most of the serious blogs don't get paid by companies for writing
reviews.

Second: LG is indeed trying to buy coverage. Of course, John Biggs is being
way too harsh (it's TC, what did you expect?) and this isn't the correct way
to reply. But the PR company is not offering a device for testing, it's asking
for a review/comparative in exchange for money.

And last of all, this article will make me doubt whenever I see a LG G2 review
in a blog I don't know as much, so it was helpful for me.

~~~
kylelibra
The comments section of the TC article seems to be what the title of this
thread is referring to.

~~~
gjulianm
Reporters being thrashed by readers is not uncommon. What it is, however,
uncommon, it that those commenters on TC offer any real insight and
interesting discussion. So I don't see what the title's claiming or why it's
interesting to HN.

------
junto
So TechCrunch doesn't accept payments from companies for product reviews on
TechCrunch? I'm genuinely surprised.

Notably, the email doesn't ask for the review to be positive.

------
simias
I don't understand why he's getting thrashed, at first glance it seems a
rather honourable thing to do?

~~~
taylorbuley
We need more of this in mainstream press. But for a reporter, you could see
how this kind of blacklash could have a chilling effect. Easier to go back to
rewriting press releases.

------
PedroBatista
LG's PR firm is just some junkie knocking on the door of a guy that doesn't
"move product anymore"

He's legit now..

(yeah...)

------
cpncrunch
It doesn't seem to be misleading. John Biggs just thinks it's evil to accept
payment for stories (even though he admits he did it in the past).

The problem seems to be that LG's PR firm didn't know that techcrunch doesn't
accept money for stories.

------
Fuzzwah
Oh TechCrunch....

The email specifically says "It would be great if you can propose the types of
sponsored packages as well as a rough pricing information on them."

Couldn't they just have pointed the LG person to:
[http://techcrunch.com/advertise/](http://techcrunch.com/advertise/)

